# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Americans Flocking to China

## 1stworldview10

Did you know that at the end of 2014 there were almost 600,000 Americans found to be living in China  according to a recent a Chinese survey.

Some are taking jobs in the booming economy, some are there for the incredible education opportunities and some are even retiring to China. Whatever the reason, each year China is seeing a growing amount of Americans moving in. This year the country began issuing Visas lasting for 10 years to Americans - previously the Visas lasted only one month. As a result, the United States embassy is offering tourist-level Visas for 10 years to people coming over from China. With the increase of the wealthy in China, however, the chance of someone from China staying longer than 10 years is unlikely. Experts say that China now offers a higher number of opportunities than the United States, meaning people from China no longer visit America for economic relief. The United States was once a land of hope for the impoverished of China, but in the last 10 years, China has restructured its economy and moved 600 million of its residents from being destitute to middle-class.

This is great news for natives of China, but how does that translate to so many Americans moving there?

Economic Stability:
China is transforming into a world super power, not using military force, but instead by using financial prominence. Economic expert David Reagon says, China is closing deals all across the globe involving commodities, rare metals and even long standing contracts for resources, natural and otherwise.

In contrast, U.S. policy assists other countries financially as settlement for support on matters as the war on drugs and international terror. The U.S. policy relies on a hopeful monetary trickle down, meaning the wealth will hopefully get to those who actually need it. Success isn't always guaranteed however. China proves that they mean business by building infrastructures that will be beneficial to the entire region's population. These include hospitals, roads, shipping facilities and many other beneficial additions  all without prompting. Jamaica sports a beautiful convention center built a few years ago by China, all in exchange for business relationship that will be secured for 25 years between Jamaica's sugar production industry and themselves. Even Africa is seeing the benefits of working alongside China for the past ten years. By helping other countries China is only ensuring it will have any natural resources they need for years to come.


The U.S. is giving China support in the project known as the Keystone Pipeline, a project that will begin bringing cheaper oil from Canada to Texas ports. China holds contracts for the steel pipe required for the project, once it's completed they would receive the majority of the oil. Normally tankers bringing expensive oil into the U.S. return empty, but using the up and coming Keystone Pipeline, these tankers will bring Canadian oil into China. Given that China holds the dominating interest for Canada's tar sands project, they get final say in who receives the oil, with the U.S. being the only current buyers. Of course this would no longer be the case if China were able to transport oil to its own port.

Not long ago China and Russia agreed on a long-term contract for oil and natural gas, the oil would be coming from Russia's own pipelines. China is clearly making it priority to have long lasting natural resource stores for its people. With ample supplies of natural resources, no debt or ongoing wars, it's not hard to see why China's economy is so strong.

Infrastructure: 

The editor of Escaping America - David Goodwin - stated, China's transit network is astoundingly effective. I don't see any reason to purchase a car. I get around locally by the metro system and I get between cities with bullet trains. This all costs around 90% less if I were to own a vehicle. As of now China has more than 1,500 bullet trains; the U.S. currently has none. The price of riding a bullet train is lower than a lunch in the U.S.

Airlines are low-cost as well, flights can be as low as $50 and "up to" $200 for a flight across China. All with just a single day of booking. There's also zero fees for baggage. Large cities have easy to use metro systems that are simple to navigate for Americans with English announcements and signs, as well as helpful digital displays.

If you need a taxi, they're just one click away. Plus, they're government-regulated with meters. Most taxis are cheap, costing a few bucks per ride; an hour ride usually totals around $25.

Also, I've hardly seen any crime. Launching a business in China is easy, and the Chinese government makes transferring funds to the country simple. You always read that China is pure communism, but from my experiences, it feels like capitalism on steroids.

The one thing I dislike is Chinese housing. Here it is tiny compared to the U.S. However, the Chinese people seldom spend time in their homes. Plus, in China I can  stay in nice  4 stare hotels with breakfast for far lest then renting a place in the US.  On upside of tiny homes, though, is less impact on the environment.

Family and Lifestyle:
China offers such a wide range on things to do that I rarely feel bored. Goodwin explains, It has anything you can think of, and all of it at a percentile of the U.S. price. Ranging from shopping to a night on the town, China is simply the best. Most of the country is modern, almost all of it is well-planned and carefully thought out. It's also convenient - trains, airports and the overall city layout are all super convenient.

The entire time I stayed in China, I never saw policemen carrying guns. Think on this for a second: Policemen who feel safe enough that they feel no need to carry firearms.

Another big thing you will experience when you get to China is food diversity. You will find amazing dg spots from every national cuisine almost anywhere you visit. The food prices are much lower than in the state too. You can happily go out to eat daily on a tight budget, and you don't have to pay for tips or taxes. Also, the food quality really shines. China's government has high standards as to ingredients that they allow and don't allow as food additives. Most hormones, chemicals and genetically modified ingredients are banned in China. What's more? Chefs are still in charge of the food. By comparison, the U.S. allows scientists to make most of its food. General Mills, for example -- which is among the most prominent food suppliers in the states -- has thousands of scientists on the payroll, but hardly any chefs. As a result, China has much better nutrition habits. You can see it instantly on a stroll down any street. You will rarely see anyone overweight. For America,  well I don't  think any more need s to be said

An Overseas Business Consultant, Kenneth Agee, working for a U.S./China dating company known as A Foreign Affair states In the last 10 years, the market for Chinese customers has really expanded. We have over 20 Chinese offices now. We've also witnessed a huge change over those 10 years. When it began, the customer base was all women from China trying to marry men from America and move over to the states with them. These days, almost half of the Chinese women seeking marriage are looking to move their new husbands to China. The American men we talk about this with are reluctant off the bat, but upon experiencing China, they stand amazed. Additionally, they're amazed with how many Chinese women can take care of their new husbands financially.

A Foreign Affair hosts a monthly event that flies U.S. men to China so they can meet women in the country. Hundreds of Chinese women seeking husbands are attracted to these events and the women have even coined the term "Mail Order Grooms" to describe these men.

Education:
Being a super power in the world's economic state still doesn't satisfy China. Now their sights are set on becoming a super power in the world's intellectual state. Last month CNN released a special report that predicted China enrolling more than three-quarters of the nation's toddlers in preschool. In contrast, U.S. has less than a quarter of its preschool-aged children enrolled.

In 2015, more than 9.4 million Chinese students took what is basically the Chinese SAT test. Every single testing facility took countermeasures against cheating by using facial recognition-capable film surveillance. They even installed specialty materials to the windows and walls that blocked all electronic signal. Why are they so adamant about cheating? China believes that test scores alone should be the only thing universities consider when they decide who gets in - not monetary status or or familial ties. To make it better, getting into a university for a year in China - of which there are now over 4,000 - costs an average of $1,500. The U.S., by comparison, charges up to $45,000 for the same privilege. 

While China commits large quantities of resources to education, Doug Ducey - Arizona Governor - is cutting funding for education to a record-breaking low. America is already ranked 38th in world in education. Arizona is now the "proud" owner of the 50th rank in the U.S. education. So why don't politicians and those who financially support them do something about the quality public education? Simple, they don't send their children to get Arizona public schools or to State Universities. Seth McFarlane's latest comedy blockbuster, TED2 even takes jabs at Arizona's dismal education system. These ridiculous spending cuts were made as a counterbalance because the government issued the wealthy a one-billion dollar tax-cut the previous year. This, in turn, has forced thousands of teachers to leave education this year alone. An Arizona teacher - Linda Collins - stated: Arizona teachers and Arizona education in general receive no government support. It's that simple.

An ironic fact: corporations that benefited from, and pushed for, the tax cuts that resulted in education funding cuts, went on to apply for over 75,000 work Visas. Their argument for this action is that somehow America doesn't provide the skilled labor they need. Another fun fact: The majority of those work Visas are from China and other Asiatic countries.

Environment:
China's previous issues with pollution is seeing great success in getting it under control. Many cities now have taxis and buses that operate on natural gas alone. Even their motorcycles are mostly electric. In addition to the the air pollution being reduced, the noise pollution is going down too.

Last year China saw over half of its new energy be supplied by renewable sources. Within the same time frame, over 2.5 billion trees were planted by over 560 million Chinese people over the whole country. In the 1982 to 2003 period,  Chinese volunteers planted more than 42 billion trees. Volunteer-planted trees now span more than 46 million hectares, which is about 113 million acres (176,000  sq miles). That's enough to rank China first in the world for human-planted trees.

Over in the U.S., many  leaders of the country are still  arguing about whether global climate change is just fiction.

Healthcare:
Back in 2008, the political leaders in China decided that the country needed major changes for medical insurance and how it's delivered to ensure social stability and a better healthcare system. China has since officially abandoned their healthcare system, which was based on market principles. This fourth and ongoing phase of China's healthcare evolution is dedicated to delivering cost-effective health coverage for all Chinese residents by the year 2020. It's estimated that, by 2020, almost 100% of the population will have comprehensive, if modest, health care coverage from government-subsidized insurance.

China had more than 9,800 privately-owned hospitals as of 2013. This gives people choices between public and private medical attention. The competition that resulted has maintained low cost and high-quality healthcare. To compare, the states has 5,686 private and public hospitals. Period. For most people in China, they only have to travel just minutes from home to access quality, low-cost healthcare. David Goodwin states, "Healthcare is so affordable that I don't even need health insurance to afford to use a private hospital" 


Conclusion: 

As China continues to grow many Americans  are seeing the great opportunities and  higher standard of living Asia, the  influx  Americans is  expected grow over the next few decades as more Americans call China home.

----------


## sankalppatil732

It was rare to find a person in China who understood the phrase “What’s up?” but I often found people who could say a couple words or carry on a conversation for a few minutes in English.

----------


## davidsmith36

"Another enormous thing you will encounter when you get to China is sustenance assorted qualities. You will discover stunning dg spots from each national food anyplace you visit. The nourishment costs are much lower than in the state as well. You can joyfully go out to eat every day on a tight spending plan, and you don't need to pay for tips or duties. Likewise, the nourishment quality truly sparkles. China's administration has exclusive requirements as to fixings that they permit and don't permit as sustenance added substances. Most hormones, chemicals and hereditarily altered fixings are banned in China. Likewise? Cooks are still accountable for the sustenance. By examination, the U.S. permits researchers to make the majority of its nourishment. General Mills, for instance - which is among the most conspicuous nourishment providers in the states - has a great many researchers on the finance, however scarcely any culinary specialists. Accordingly, China has much better nourishment propensities. You can see it in a flash on a walk around any road. You will infrequently observe anybody overweight. For America, well I don't think any more need s to be said"

----------

